# Curious,



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

as to what the rating for a 12', 2pc. heaver[casting] now rated at 3 to 8 oz. would be if 5" were cut off the tip. Probably a medium fast tip now.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Cutting from the tip makes the rod action slower, so if it were fast to start, you're probably close to the money. 5" off the tip of a a rod, even 12', is a whole lot though.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*bass,*

I didn't exactly cut it off. The tailgate did.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Was this the rod you were asking about stripping a guide off of a while back?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*yep*

same one. Just an educated guess on whether it would increase an ounce or two. Again, not that it makes a whole lotta diff. to me, not being a power caster. Bad back took care of that kinda chunkin. Also realize it's probably the whole rod and not only the tip that would control the rating.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

basstardo said:


> Cutting from the tip makes the rod action slower, so if it were fast to start, you're probably close to the money. 5" off the tip of a a rod, even 12', is a whole lot though.


I am just a newb to rod building but if you cut the tip won't that speed the action up.( making the rod stiffer) and if cut of the butt slowing it down (making a slower rod by taking power out of the butt) Just asking???


----------

